

Show HN: Shippable – Free CI and CD service built on Docker, 2X faster than travis - manishas
http://www.shippable.com

======
zachlatta
How is this better than Drone ([https://drone.io](https://drone.io))? My
builds run really fast on it and they're also running on Docker. On top of
that, they're also open source
([https://github.com/drone/drone](https://github.com/drone/drone)).

~~~
manishas
Some differentiators - Visualization of test & code coverage results, Matrix
build to test multiple variations for a single push, and you also get 5
container build concurrency for $25 instead of 1 container in case of drone.

And as far as I know, Drone _service_ is not running Docker yet and we have
been running it since October...

------
jreichhold
Amazing progress and speed on Shippable compared to competition. Nice to see
such a core part of the devops world getting improved. Whole CI/CD world only
works if it is easy to test and ship. Most of the build systems have high
friction and many companies don't understand how fragile these core systems
are. Very worthwhile thing to outsource instead of hiring a Jenkins expert to
scale it.

Looking forward to seeing more progress from this group in the months ahead.

------
bradleydwyer
There is a group of developers that need way more love from the CI space: iOS
devs.

One day I hope to see a comparable service emerge. Until then the only semi-
comparable and cost effective solution is a self hosted Jenkins.

(although I'd love to be proved wrong)

~~~
manishas
Apple's licensing rules prevent running mac virtualization as a service. We
are trying to run this with an array of mac minis but supporting this
architecture in a data center is a challenge.

Any suggestions are welcome... would be very happy to support this scenario.

------
iitr_sourabh
We at Unbxd are using Shippable to CI our maven builds. I am pretty impressed
with the ease and speed of the tool. Everything is taken care of end to end.
we were up and running in minutes. Highly recommended.

~~~
manishas
thanks.. i'm happy you like shippable. as always, feedback/feature requests
welcome :)

------
rudimk
This looks neat! We're using Docker containers for computational math at
MathHarbor. Amazing stuff. One question - is it possible to bring in our own
container images onto Shippable?

~~~
manishas
That's exactly what we're working on :) You'll see this light up in the next
couple of weeks.

~~~
rudimk
Super. Time to switch from Travis :D

~~~
manishas
Give it a spin and let us know what you think :)

------
wiradikusuma
No love for BitBucket?

~~~
manishas
We already have the backend wiring done and will launch this before end of
march.

------
typek_pb
looks interesting. Still, some questions here: could you explain in more
detail the storage in the pricing plan? Let's say I'd be interested in free
one. What would be counted in the 1GB? Logs, some cached artifacts (any chance
for maven local repository caching/reusing the apt cache),...? thanks

~~~
manishas
as part of build artifacts, we archive ./shippable folder. this typically has
code coverage reports, test results, any project related archives that you
might specify (but not console logs).

These artifacts are counted against the storage limit.

~~~
typek_pb
thanks for fast reply! that leads me to some more questions then. Are logs
archived at all? And what happens if the limit in ./shippable is reached?

~~~
manishas
yes console logs are stored in our db and will be available forever or until
you delete the build. when the limit is reached for ./shippable, we will start
deleting the oldest archives. So it's a rolling 1gb limit.

~~~
typek_pb
perfect, thanks!

------
jcuervo
This sounds amazing and better than running our own slow Jenkins box.

~~~
manishas
Yes, that was our motivation as well. Thanks and feedback is always welcome :)

------
fivesquare
its pretty intuitive, the builds are faster. cool.. My project dev process got
simplified. Thanks for offering free service for one private repo.

~~~
manishas
glad you like the service. we will be increasing the free plan to include 5
private repos tomorrow :)

~~~
manishas
We changed the free plan to include 5 private repos yesterday :)

------
bryanlarsen
Do you give root access to your minions?

~~~
devashish86
root access is currently only available for 'apt-get' command. apt-get
update/add-key/install will work just fine. We're working on enabling full
sudo support which will be available in coming weeks.

------
shikharmohan
damn, this is fast.

------
jsnk
Sorry, Docker noob here.

I have a Rails project that has a lot of customized features. I have tons of
Cucumber tests that require browser (haven't tried to run it headlessly) and
they take about 40 minutes to run. I would love to use services like
Shippable, but I am not sure how well the Cucumber tests that require
javascript to work with CI services. Would anyone speak if Docker can help
with this problem?

~~~
manishas
Docker helps your customizations to be standard across environments (dev,
test, staging, prod) We support headless testing with selenium on top of
phantomjs or other browser drivers. Doing it headlessly should speed up your
test cases significantly.

------
arjsah
We have been using this service for that last 3 months and this release is a
great upgrade...looking forward to seeing our other feature asks to make it to
shippable.com

~~~
manishas
Thanks for the vote of confidence :) You will see your feature asks light up
very soon...

------
jekram
I am amazed by the speed of the build and the great intuitive UI. Shippable is
a winner. :-)

~~~
manishas
thanks!!!

